# My winter pics!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I didn't get very many, and they're not all that great. (especially Heidi's since she refused to leave my side.)

First up are the goats.
Lyric

























Heidi, sorry as I said she wouldn't leave my side so these are the best I got! :roll: 

















And here's the only good one that I got of Tempest! For some reason they were sooo hyper! Running and jumping and everything and it was too dark to be able to get any good pics of it. I didn't even manage to get one of Molly or Thor. 









I'll try to get some better ones in the morning!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

The goats are beautiful.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Lyric is so cute! And Heidi looks like she's just being her little friendly self! They look really good, getting big!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all so sweet.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awwww!! They are sooo puffy, just like my girlies . Very cute!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so pretty!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

FarmGirl18 said:


> Lyric is so cute! And Heidi looks like she's just being her little friendly self! They look really good, getting big!


Yep, they're definitely getting bigger! And Heidi just insisted that since it was my fault that it was cold that I had to snuggle her. :roll: Lyric was wanting to post for the camera.

Thanks everyone!

AHHHH! I missed posting one of my favorite one's that I got!!! :shock:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

wow, I can't believe how big they are!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I know! I remember when I first got Lyric she was so TINY! She's grown a lot! And Heidi has definitely grown too, she's still bigger than Lyric, but Heidi is ALL legs! :lol:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say that Lyric and Heidi are both bigger than my two. Splash was born in late January and she is so small still.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Hhmm....I don't know. I'll measure my two at the withers soon and maybe we can compare.  I love your girl's colors too! I want one with Shadow's color sooo badly! Remeber the other one's that I was looking at? Remember the little black one, I was so tempted to get her, but Heidi really caught my eye too. Lyric was born in January and Heidi was born in March.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are soooo fluffy!!! They both look like they have grown


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Aren't goats just so cute when they're all fluffy? Thanks, I was worried about Lyric for a little while, but she's finally hit her growth spurt I guess!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Heehee they are so cute when they are fluffy!! I always love it sometimes when I go out on a cold morning, and even their faces are puffy. It is so funny!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha Katherine I know what you mean, they look like a big stuffed animal then


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I know! That's how both of them looked when I went up there! :lol:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

:ROFL: I know I love that!


----------

